# INFP and INTJ coffee (Youtube) are mistyped, this I swear to the heavens



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

I think they're INFJ and ENFP...


----------



## Elwinz (Jan 30, 2018)

I see no reason to doubt their typing.
Calypso seems borderline between ENFP and INFP. ON the video where she talks with ENFP pretty much everyone could snap think INFP is ENFP and ENFP is INFP.. But .. typing people via it is loud its extrovert its silent its introvert is stupid. Too know someones type you must first nail down their Dominant and inferior. The default mode and fears. Dont think you can really tell that from youtube video ...
As for Alex i think i saw one video titled that she has HSP? Argument that she is not INTJ because she seems "feely" are also vibe based. IxTJ have T and F in middle stack, they can alter. There will be some cold ruthless IxTJ with super high Te and low FI but there are poeple where Te-fi are prrety damn close (myself even). Same goes with AmyMBTI, she mentions that she swaps beetween Te and Fi a lot but i saw comments that she must be INFJ because she has soothing voice. Nonsense to me. Her voice is amazing tough.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Elwinz said:


> I see no reason to doubt their typing.
> Calypso seems borderline between ENFP and INFP. ON the video where she talks with ENFP pretty much everyone could snap think INFP is ENFP and ENFP is INFP.. But .. typing people via it is loud its extrovert its silent its introvert is stupid. Too know someones type you must first nail down their Dominant and inferior. The default mode and fears. Dont think you can really tell that from youtube video ...
> As for Alex i think i saw one video titled that she has HSP? Argument that she is not INTJ because she seems "feely" are also vibe based. IxTJ have T and F in middle stack, they can alter. There will be some cold ruthless IxTJ with super high Te and low FI but there are poeple where Te-fi are prrety damn close (myself even). Same goes with AmyMBTI, she mentions that she swaps beetween Te and Fi a lot but i saw comments that she must be INFJ because she has soothing voice. Nonsense to me. Her voice is amazing tough.


Why can't I tell type from a video? Only thing that should change is they'll maybe act more extroverted. If Alex is an INTJ then freaking Catrific is an INTJ. Which is just absurd


----------



## Elwinz (Jan 30, 2018)

I am not saying she is definitely 100% INTJ but i don't have reasons to doubt it either. 
Give some good reasons for that. Like Olivebranch did. Based on cognitive functions, not based on "she is too expressive",
Those are not Live videos. They are actors after all. You can see some behind the scenes on INTJ struggle with articulation video.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Elwinz said:


> I am not saying she is definitely 100% INTJ but i don't have reasons to doubt it either.
> Give some good reasons for that. Like Olivebranch did. Based on cognitive functions, not based on "she is too expressive",
> Those are not Live videos. They are actors after all. You can see some behind the scenes on INTJ struggle with articulation video.


How does she use Te? She doesn't. She expresses herself like someone that prefers Fe. Si and Ni idk about


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

Calypso does and video with an ENFP, and you can see the difference. And she shows and explains clear INFP traits and struggles that differ from ENFP.

The INTJ coming off as E? Maybe because it's just her and a camera and a close friend. If she was in a crowd she might be different. And she does explain things in a less personal fashion than the INFP and there have been videos where the INFP gives an Fi answer to the INTJ and she responds with Te.

and the E suggestion for the INFP. You an see in videos where her head is in te clouds and than when the INTJ brings up a topic that peaks her interest her Fi litrally lights up and begins to express, this is the introvert reflecting and their mind spinning internally until something peaks their Fi-Ne interest.


----------



## Elwinz (Jan 30, 2018)

That could be some fair point, however as said this is a show. We are basically typing a persona Alex plays. Which can be INTJ maybe INFJ - i am not even gonna try to analyze whether she is Fe-Ti or Te-Fi. Calypso even mentions that she edits a lot of her stuff because Alex is quite blunt and don't see offensive things as offensive.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

I ain't gonna waste my time, if they said they were ESFP and ISTP you'd just take their word on it so there's no point arguing with you.


----------



## crimsongarnet (Feb 12, 2018)

I watch their channel a lot and I really enjoy the videos. They're both really sweet and engaging. However, I think they may be typed correctly. Have they ever told the viewers their enneagram types? Depending on enneagram, MBTI's may appear as other types due to a rare enneagram paired with their MBTI types. I'm an INFJ but I do come across as being INTJ since I'm 5w4. The thinker/observer. 

My friend who is an INTJ enneagram 2 (helper) tends to come across far sweeter and soft spoken than other INTJs with other enneagram types. I have a feeling Alex (INTJ) may be a 2. Also I think Calypso (INFP) maybe a 7 since she's really fun and goofy like an ENFP.


----------



## Yayni (Mar 26, 2018)

Aluminum Frost said:


> I ain't gonna waste my time, if they said they were ESFP and ISTP you'd just take their word on it so there's no point arguing with you.


What do you mean there's no point in arguing? You're an ISTP, you live to argue and push the limits, just to see where it goes. You're not even actually debating, you're just pushing peoples buttons.


----------



## Ulysses (May 8, 2018)

I've only seen a few videos, but Calypso is either an ENFP or an outgoing INFP. I can't see much Te in her however, she has the otherworldliness quality of Si in her, so I'm more prone to thinking INFP.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Yayni said:


> What do you mean there's no point in arguing? You're an ISTP, you live to argue and push the limits, just to see where it goes. You're not even actually debating, you're just pushing peoples buttons.


They're literally changing what it means to be a type. I'm actually arguing what the type is. I could argue anybody is any type I want them to be if I cherry-pick arguments and say stuff like "Ohh you have a million tabs open so you must be a strong Ne user" They're arguing that this bubbly expressive girl is a freaking INTJ. Mostly because they were told to believe this. Same thing happened with Catrific. She swore by INTJ and people believed her. Like why even use the system if you're not gonna take it seriously?


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

I've never related at all to the INTJ. Perhaps INFJ? I just don't see the T. 
I've always thought the INFP was an ENFP. Compared to the INFPs I know IRL, she doesn't act like them.

However, I don't know what their types truly are. Some people have "characters" they project when they're part of a show (like INFP Stephen Colbert can conjure up a pretty convincing ENT type). I'm not about to go back and watch any of their videos for assessment because they really irritate me. However, the INTJ just has zero INTJ vibe for me at all. And definitely not an INTP vibe either. I'd suggest INFJ if anything, but whatever she is, I would suggest IXFX.


----------



## Ulysses (May 8, 2018)

Two questions, not very type related:

1. Why do you think she thinks she's an INTJ? 

2. Why does it irritate you?


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

Ulysses said:


> Two questions, not very type related:
> 
> 1. Why do you think she thinks she's an INTJ?
> 
> 2. Why does it irritate you?


On the off chance you're asking me (since I was the last to comment), I have no clue why she thinks she's an INTJ; it would be better to ask her directly. As for why "it" irritates me, I just mean that I've outgrown the gimmick of their show. I'm no longer searching for myself the way one might between ages 13 - 25, so watchingtwo young ladies talking about themselves is no longer interesting to me. It irritates me in the same way that immaturity tends to irritate the older; I just want them off my lawn so I can raise my kids, figure out what the heck to fix for dinner that everyone will agree to and get at least an hour of reading time before bed. In other words, the thought of wasting my time watching them is even a waste of my time. ::shrugs:: 

Now, if you were talking about the OP, then I can't speak for him, obviously. Besides, it's not like I ever really felt that strongly about their types being "off". From INFP to ENFP is pretty slight and the same goes for INTJ to INFJ. Still, I have no clue what their *real* types are; that's just what strikes me in the videos I have seen.


----------



## danthemanklein (Mar 30, 2018)

I kind of want to ask everyone what they think of their typing methods. Is it _really_ that accurate, or is it just another BS way to type somebody? They typed me as ESFP, and became extremely confused because of it, but after doing some research, I found out that Se dominant did not resonate with me at all. I could care less whether or not they've mistyped themselves because I don't know them too well aside from the conversations I had with them (and the first impression they've had with me wasn't the greatest).

I'll let you guys be the judge, but more importantly, I was watching their recent video about the whole "Ne/Si vs. Se/Ni" eyes thing, and there was a guy that was criticizing their methods about how he didn't believe in this whole "Vultology" thing and think it's nothing more than a slap in the face to MBTI. Went back to the same video, and found out that the comment was gone. Not sure if they deleted it, but I really doubt that the guy who made the comment himself deleted it because I don't think he would be apologetic about his own opinion. Likewise, it gave me the impression that maybe they couldn't take a comment that's different than everyone else's who were all like, "Amazing video!" "Wow so insightful!" or something along those lines.

Anyway, this video gives a different insight into their typing methods:


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

danthemanklein:42112946 said:


> I kind of want to ask everyone what they think of their typing methods. Is it _really_ that accurate, or is it just another BS way to type somebody? They typed me as ESFP, and became extremely confused because of it, but after doing some research, I found out that Se dominant did not resonate with me at all. I could care less whether or not they've mistyped themselves because I don't know them too well aside from the conversations I had with them (and the first impression they've had with me wasn't the greatest).
> 
> I'll let you guys be the judge, but more importantly, I was watching their recent video about the whole "Ne/Si vs. Se/Ni" eyes thing, and there was a guy that was criticizing their methods about how he didn't believe in this whole "Vultology" thing and think it's nothing more than a slap in the face to MBTI. Went back to the same video, and found out that the comment was gone. Not sure if they deleted it, but I really doubt that the guy who made the comment himself deleted it because I don't think he would be apologetic about his own opinion. Likewise, it gave me the impression that maybe they couldn't take a comment that's different than everyone else's who were all like, "Amazing video!" "Wow so insightful!" or something along those lines.
> 
> Anyway, this video gives a different insight into their typing methods:


Their methods are illegitimate. You can type anyone as anything you want using their method. "10 tabs open at once? Ne dom" "Face isn't expressive, must be an Fi user" "Cares about correct spelling, obvious Te"


----------



## danthemanklein (Mar 30, 2018)

Aluminum Frost said:


> Their methods are illegitimate. You can type anyone as anything you want using their method. "10 tabs open at once? Ne dom" "Face isn't expressive, must be an Fi user" "Cares about correct spelling, obvious Te"


Yeah, I can definitely see where you're coming from. I watched a few of their videos explaining their methods, and they don't seem to go into depth other than, "this celebrity here is demonstrating Ni because of the way their eyes move in this direction." Personally, I don't find any of this objective at all, just more physical with a bunch of holes that aren't filled in and won't be for a long time, if you catch my drift.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

You know, I thought about this a bit more since commenting last and I guess the thing that strikes me the most is that the INTJ/INFP dynamic isn't present between the two girls. I don't see the contrast enough between the two. They seem to be reinforcing each other's views and there isn't enough opposing viewpoints to explore. 

As for their typing methods, I actually saw the visual typing video about the eyes now that my memory has been triggered and I found it really awful. But then, I'm biased towards tests and measures. While I'm not about to say that the official MBT instrument doesn't have flaws, it's at least based on the scientific method. 

If one wants to visually type, we all need to agree on what the definitions of each cognitive function is and exactly how it's expressed. I know that the introverted functions are very individualized, so by saying "yeah, Ni eyes tend to look down", is misleading. Ni, Fi, Ti, and Si are going to express themselves as distinctly individualistic. I wouldn't say that Ne, Fe, Te, and Se aren't, but they deal with collective information. Anyone can look at external data and, as long as they don't have any disabilities, can agree on the general objective properties of those things: the balloon is round, red, etc... 

I don't know if I'm making sense, but yeah. One thing I wonder (and this is off topic sort of) is ... of the people who enjoy those videos, what exactly do they get out of it? Reinforement for holding very shallow stereotypes about each type? Or...?


----------



## Ulysses (May 8, 2018)

brightflashes said:


> You know, I thought about this a bit more since commenting last and I guess the thing that strikes me the most is that the INTJ/INFP dynamic isn't present between the two girls. I don't see the contrast enough between the two. They seem to be reinforcing each other's views and there isn't enough opposing viewpoints to explore.
> 
> As for their typing methods, I actually saw the visual typing video about the eyes now that my memory has been triggered and I found it really awful. But then, I'm biased towards tests and measures. While I'm not about to say that the official MBT instrument doesn't have flaws, it's at least based on the scientific method.
> 
> ...


As someone who used to watch some of their videos (half a dozen or so), I got nothing. I found it interesting at first because of the dynamic between the two, but it got old quickly. Though the Greek gods/goddesses video was interesting. I never thought of the possibility of Hecate being an INTP (though I firmly believe INFJ still), but some were plain wrong. Really, INFP for Poseidon?


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Well they seem to know their shit about functions, which is more than what 95% of MBTI enthusiasts can say. That being said, Knowing the functions can sometimes just convince you even further that you're something you're not. Don't really care ultimately if they're mistyped of not. But yeah, I could kinda see ESFJ for the INFP girl.


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

Calypso has those "I'm not really paying attention to what is being said until it's interesting! OH! That's interesting!" moments that INFPs have. And the INTJ girl, she's 5w4 so that can muddy up the INTJ vibe other INTJs might have. I've seen a video with a 5w4 ENTJ and an 8w7 ENTJ, and they appear quite different. And the INTJ girl does not get as subjective with her info as Calypso does, she will first talk about the information that is recorded about a certain functions and base her theories or speculations of a type based on recorded information, while Calypso usually talks about someone she knows or has seen do this or that and how that is tied to their type, then the INTJ girl will relate and agree. I see the Fi and Te difference in that. I also often get frustrated by how the INTJ girl sometimes goes into information mode instead of personal examples because my Fi is seeking that. Also these two are friends and more likely comfortable with each other and are alone in their own rooms in front of a camera, so it's much more easier for them to be outgoing than if they were out in social environments that drain them. And Calypso says she has type 7 somewhere in her tri type or that she is a type 7 and it's said that's a more outgoing INFP. ESFJ wouldn't have such personal laments and experiential knowledge about Fi like Calypso does, I imagine there would be a disconnect for them if they heard such detailed description of emotions, they might feel like "That sounds too complicated, that's not me." since it is the opposite of their dominate function.


----------



## danthemanklein (Mar 30, 2018)

Lord Pixel said:


> Calypso has those *"I'm not really paying attention to what is being said until it's interesting! OH! That's interesting!" moments that INFPs have.* And the INTJ girl, she's 5w4 so that can muddy up the INTJ vibe other INTJs might have. I've seen a video with a 5w4 ENTJ and an 8w7 ENTJ, and they appear quite different. And the INTJ girl does not get as subjective with her info as Calypso does, she will first talk about the information that is recorded about a certain functions and base her theories or speculations of a type based on recorded information, while Calypso usually talks about someone she knows or has seen do this or that and how that is tied to their type, then the INTJ girl will relate and agree. I see the Fi and Te difference in that. I also often get frustrated by how the INTJ girl sometimes goes into information mode instead of personal examples because my Fi is seeking that. Also these two are friends and more likely comfortable with each other and are alone in their own rooms in front of a camera, so it's much more easier for them to be outgoing than if they were out in social environments that drain them. And Calypso says she has type 7 somewhere in her tri type or that she is a type 7 and it's said that's a more outgoing INFP. ESFJ wouldn't have such personal laments and experiential knowledge about Fi like Calypso does, I imagine there would be a disconnect for them if they heard such detailed description of emotions, they might feel like "That sounds too complicated, that's not me." since it is the opposite of their dominate function.


It’s interesting you bring that up because I’ve noticed I do a great amount of this too, even unconsciously.

Plus, I agree that different factors would also play out into someone’s MBTI type, like Enneagram. Like I said, I don’t care if they’ve mistyped themselves or not, since every INFP’s, INTJ’s, ESFJ’s, etc. will act pretty differently compared to one another. If those are the types they feel comfortable with, then so be it, but I cared a lot more about them mistyping me (and other people) through a weird system that may not even be accurate. I’ll admit that I take things personally when I shouldn’t have, but I guess that’s just me.

Plus, I was gonna bring this up earlier, but have you guys seen the video where they were debating with a guy, and trying to convince him he’s a different type? I thought it was kind of disrespectful, and it left a not so good impression on me. I was really into their videos before, since they do have some good knowledge on the functions, but their visual typing videos made me super skeptical.


----------



## fresh (Jul 3, 2011)

The fact that people don't believe Calypso when she says she is an INFP has more to do with people having the wrong ideas of what introversion encapsulates, along with people playing the "what stereotype do you seem like?" game when it comes to typing, instead of caring to analyze what someone is sharing about their thought processes.

INFPs _seem_ like the prototypical wallflower types, so she must not be an INFP if she _seems_ "bubbly", the prototypical ENFP stereotype... (one that is often refuted by ENFPs, btw). 

The same could be said for Alex. I personally think she uses Fi based on the things she shares about herself, and it also seems that female TJ types, especially IxTJs, are likely assumed to be stiff and frowny for whatever reason, which is bullshit. From my experience with female INTJs, they can be a lot warmer than you'd expect, especially if they like you or care about you liking them. I see them as a type that can readily play a role, but only if it is of value to them. Of course, that's my own subjective view of their behavior.

It's unfortunate that they rely on that visual typing system because I do think they have interesting insight on their own "perceived" types.


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

Aluminum Frost said:


> Your thoughts?


I think Calypso is ENFP and Alex is ISTJ.


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

Aluminum Frost said:


> You change your type literally once or twice every week, so your personal testimony doesn't count. I gave reasons, if you disagree that's fine. But you're all over the place. At times you straight up don't believe things and nothing will change your mind, other times you change your mind and will say things like "this description says so so it must be true" 2 weeks ago you'd be saying INTJs don't need to have Ni, Ni doesn't exist, functions are bullshit, etc. And now you just choose a specific definition of Ni to use, just because and use it as evidence to back up what you think.


Ni doesn't exist? LOL INTJ without Ni. What's the point of INTJ without Ni? 16p test kind of evaluation like 51% intuitive 49% sensor person getting INTJ result is bullsh*t. That's why people like "I was sad last week and got INFP but now I'm a happy ENTP." exist.


----------



## Lauren222 (Apr 10, 2021)

The girl with the causal cognition channel is INFP because she often has deep personality insights that are just not the kinds of things anyone other than INFP or INFJ picks up on... and she is definitely not INFJ because she doesn’t have Fe (that’s pretty obvious to me since I have it myself.. it has a completely different vibe to Fi), so she has to be INFP.

But the girl who thinks she is INTJ .... just no lol
I’m going with INTP for her, but I’m only 50%

Btw.. Since we are on the YouTube topic.. Frank James is INTJ (clearly not F...)


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

Aluminum Frost said:


> Your thoughts?


ENFP and ISTJ


----------

